# Rockford Illinois Swap ??



## Junkman Bob (Nov 4, 2022)

Does anyone have any info if and when this is going to take place … I was told it was in Rockford Illinois …Thanks in advance for any info ….
Bob


----------



## MBlue6 (Nov 4, 2022)

Next Sunday the 13th. It is always a fun time.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 4, 2022)

MBlue6 said:


> Next Sunday the 13th. It is always a fun time.
> 
> View attachment 1725732



Thanks Matt


----------



## MBlue6 (Nov 12, 2022)

Bumping this up. Hope to see some of you guys and gals tomorrow.


----------

